# And Speaking of Vampires and Werewolves..... Being Human



## Kate (Apr 10, 2011)

I was just reading in the Twilight fans thread in a comment by Dr.Dorkness, A vampire is a vampire all of the time, but a werewolf only has a problem once a month.  
I'd never really thought about this distinction before I recently started watching _Being Human_. Which is weird because it's such an obvious thing.  I can't be sure that it hasn't been brought up in anything before (like the Southern Vampire series for instance), but if so, I must be fairly slow.

And to my point....... anyone else watch Being Human? I think I'm a little bit in love with it at the moment.  I'm watching the UK version. Has anyone seen the US remake?


----------



## Kate (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops, got carried away. Didn't see the existing thread on this down the page...


----------



## Behelit (Apr 11, 2011)

Not a big deal, but I'm going to go ahead and close it. Thanks for noting.


----------

